# Mardel Maracide treatment



## ix9000

I am currently on my 5th day treating with maracide using 1/2 dose since I have tetras in the tank. I think I should continue treating far at least 2 days maybe more. I added more Maracide about 17ml for 35g this morning and I removed the carbon b4 treating on the 5th. Should I add some Stress Coat with aloe vera to the tank... its's made by Aquarium Phamaceuticals, INC. or will this affect the Maracide? 

35g 
Gymnocorymbus ternetzi (White Skirt Tetra) 2(Long fin Black Skirts) 3 
Danio aequipnnatus (Giant Danio) 2
Poecilia latipinna (Mollies) 4 (1 Male, 3 Female).
Trichogaster trichopterus (Opaline Gourami) 1 male 1 female
Hypostomus plecostomus (Plecostomus) 1
Leporinus fasciatus (Banded Leporinus) 2


----------



## Zoe

What exactly are you treating for?


----------



## ix9000

oh sorry I am treating for Ich... should have mentioned that.


----------



## Zoe

The Stress Coat won't affect the treatment, no.

However... I say this to everyone treating for Ich - you don't need to medicate. Maracide and other medications will succesfully treat ich, but their side-effects can be worse than the original ailment. Salt is, IMO, a much better method of treatment because it effectively eradicates Ich, without any side-effects.
If you do decide to treat with salt, do a large water change to remove as much of the maracide and parasites as possible, then add 1 heaping tablespoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water, disolved first in a cup of tank water. Leave the salt in the tank for 2 weeks, then resume weekly water changes to eventually remove all traces of salt.

You're pretty well into your Maracide treatment already, so it probably won't be necessary and definitely not practical to start a whole new treatment... but just FYI 

Anyway, all that to say, go ahead and add the stress coat!


----------

